# Wasze doswiadczenia i problemy z LDFLAGS

## 3lmo

Witam wszystkich . Tak jak w temacie chciałbym poznać wasze zdanie na temat LDFLAGS jakie posiadacie i rozkręcic jakas dyskusje . Jakie według was dają najbardziej poządane rezultaty (czyli znów wchodzimy w tematy optymalizacji-przyspieszania systemu  :Rolling Eyes: ). Przeszukałem całe forum i nic konkretnego nieznalazłem nawet Googielek mi zbytnio niepomógł tak samo zawiodłem sie troche na manie LD. Licze na wasze doświadczenie które jest spewnościa duzo większe od mojego.Kompa mam postawionego wg Stage 1/3 na gcc4.1.1 i glibc-2.4-r3 z flagami dość łagodnymi a w niedługim czasie chciałbym walnąć sobie reisera4 na dysku i postawić system od początku z CONRAD LiveCD i uporządkować moją wiedzę o linkerze. 

Moje LDFLAGS:

```
LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,-O2"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,-Bdirect"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,-hashvals"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,-zdynsort"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -z combreloc"

```

I tutaj nasuwaja mi sie setki pytań czy z flagami linkera jest podobnie jak z C/XX/Flags im mniej tym lepiej , jaki jest stopień optymalizacji/linkowania i czy wogóle coś daje ustawianie opcji -Wl,-Ox większej niż 1, jak działaja wyżej wymienione flagi , czy jedna z nich może pełnic podobna funkcje do drugiej ale wydajniej???(prosze niebić jak zabardzo sie rozpisałem i zarzuciłem pytaniami oraz nieprofesjonalnym językiem  :Sad:  jestem jeszcze nieobeznany do końca z tym zagadnieniem )

Czekam niecierpliwie na odpowiedź i pozdrawiam

Edit by Poe

ort x3, ocena: 1

----------

## Arfrever

Ja mam:

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"
```

"-Wl,-Ox", gdzie x>1 nic nie daje więcej.

"-s" jest zbędne, gdyż Portage automatycznie obdziera ostateczne pliki wynikowe.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## tboloo

Ja używam 

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl -O1, -W1 --sort-common, -W1 --enable-new-dtags, -W1 -s"
```

 i system działa stabilnie i szybko. Co do innych flag, np. -Bdirect nigdzie nie znalazłem dokładnych informacji co robią, więc ich nie stosuje   :Cool: 

Gdzieś na forum znalazłem że -z combreloc jest domyślnie włączone przy emergowaniu, więc jest obsolete.

----------

## 3lmo

tboloo na https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-435659-highlight-glibc+overlay.html jest mowa właśnie o tych flagach i ...

```
-Bdirect support for faster dynamic loading of libraries. 

Adds support for the -Bdirect ld-flag to speed up dynamic loading of libraries (OpenOffice, Gnome, KDE for example). This flag breaks glibc so it's filtered out in the ebuild but I'm not sure if it breaks anything else. Why don't you help find out?  As much as possible should be compiled with this flag for best effect. It can coexist with prelink and other LDFLAGS. You should also edit the file /etc/env.d/00basic and add LD_BIND_DIRECT="1". This feature is experimental!
```

 jednak reszta pozostawia troche więcej wątpliwości nie są zbyt szeroko rozpisana funkcja tych flag...

----------

## martin.k

Od pewnego czasu mam coś takiego:

```

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"
```

Przez pewien czas miałem jeszcze --as-needed ale inkscape mi się śmiesznie zaczął sypać (dawno to było, może coś się zmieniło w tym zakresie). Co do --as-needed:

 *Quote:*   

> The use of the --as-needed flag allows the linker to avoid linking extra libraries in a binary. This not only improves startup times (as the loader does not have to load all the libraries for every step) but might avoid the full initialization of things like KDE's KIO for a binary if it's not using the KIO framework. 
> 
> More importantly, the use of --as-needed avoids adding dependencies to a binary that are prerequisites of one of its direct or indirect dependencies. This is important because when a library changes SONAME after an ABI change, all the binaries directly linking to it have to be rebuilt. By linking only the libraries that are actually needed, the breakage due to an ABI change is reduced. It is particularly useful when the ABI breakage happens in a library used by some other high level library (like cairo, which is used directly by gtk+-2.0, and gets linked indirectly in applications using the latter), as it prevents the rebuild of the final binaries and thus of the packages carrying them. 
> 
> It is also useful to check whether the dependencies stated by the documentation are actually used by a package: it's not impossible that a package checks in a configure script for some library, and then links to it, but without using it at all because the code using it was removed or refactored or has not been written

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/asneeded.xml

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

AS_NEEDED="-Wl,--as-needed"

BDIRECT="-Wl,-Bdirect"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common $AS_NEEDED $BDIRECT"

```

Działa ok:) czasem tylko trzeba wyłączyć jak sie kompilacja wykłada, albo nie znajduje gtk:)

Nie testowałem dla x86, na ~x86 i ~amd64 nie ma większych problemów (gcc4.0.2-r3, glibc 2.4-r3, binutils 2.16.1-r2)

BTW => zauwazaułem ze binutils -* sie wykładają z --as-needed, stąd wesja stabilna (jeszcze niedawno była ~arch).

Jeszcze jedno: gdzies czytałem ze -s i --enable-new-dtags są w standardzie portage:)

----------

## 3lmo

hehehe kfiaciarka masz racje czasem --do-d###-potrzebna   :Laughing:  co do ass-needed  :Laughing:  to miałem problemy z paroma rzeczami niechciał mi sie kompilować xmms glib i gtk wszystko z as-needed rozbija sie właśnie na tym jeżeli można tak powiedzieć  :Rolling Eyes:  .Jeżeli czytałes gdzieś to mam ogromna prośbe czy mógłbyś sobie przypomieć gdzie to czytałeś chciałbym sie upewnić w tej sprawie niebęde przecież wpisywał w make.conf rzeczy które są juz ustawione .Może ktos inny potwierdzic albo podać żródło z którego zaczerpnięto tą informację?

A co z resztą flag : -hashvals , -zdynsort???? ktos posiada jakąś wiedzę szerszą o nich?

----------

## kfiaciarka

No własnie tak : gtk1 faultuje:D dlatego przesiadłem się na audaciousa:) 

Kilka linków do zajżenia: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114008

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-316445-highlight-ldfags.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-226909-highlight-ldflags+central.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-67777-highlight-ldflags+central.html

Mysle ze wystarczy na razie:) Zobaczysz wszystkie za i przeciw:)

----------

## 3lmo

spoko dzieki, akurat to wszystko co podałeś zostało dokładnie i dogłębnie przestudiowane podczas poszukiwań wcześniejszych(czyt. WIELKIE "G" zrozumiałem  :Smile: ) ale dzięki za trud.

P.S Udało mi sie znaleść to z enable-new-dtags - jest defaultowe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

ok:) a może 

```
man ld
```

 byś przestudiował?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Safe_LDFLAGS

p.s. zgodze się że w tak rozbudowanych topicach można dostać zawrotu głowy. Najlepiej robić sobie notatki podczas czytania, albo niektóre teskty wrzucać w jakiegoś .doc'a żeby na konic mieć ogólny pogląd :Smile: 

----------

## 3lmo

man ld już było pisałem o tym w pierwszym poscie

----------

## kfiaciarka

Na koniec powiem tak:) Jesli użyjesz dla swojego systemu gcc 4.0.2-r3 - 4.1.0-r1, dobierzesz optymalne CFLAGS (ale bez przesady - ponoć -mfpmath=sse,387 daje 10% wzrost szybkości, -ftracer - wspomaga optymalizację) i ustawisz sobie LDFLAGS z --as-needed i -Bdirect i co tam sobie wymyslisz ale z glową :Smile:  to wyciągniesz może 5-20% szybszy system niż normalnie, ale i tak bez gwaracji na te dodatkowe %. Szczerze Ci powiem ze ldflags nie dają aż tak zauważalnego kopa, a ponieważ az tak dużo nei psują to daje je do make.conf. Możesz jeszcze spróbować dodać:

```

PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS="--strip-all --discard-all -R .comment -R .note"

```

Ale nie pytaj sie mnie co oznaczają, bo to dzieło testów Obenego:) Na pewno prelink na tych LDFLAGS i PORTAGE_STRIP nie faultuje, ale zaznaczam że to dla systemu ~arch, na stable nie testowany:)Last edited by kfiaciarka on Thu Jun 01, 2006 11:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3lmo

```
Portage 2.1_rc3-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r1

dev-util/confcache:  0.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS=" -march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mfpmath=sse -ftracer -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS=" -march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mfpmath=sse -ftracer -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -ffriend-injection"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy ccache digest distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS=" -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-Bdirect -Wl,-hashvals -Wl,-zdynsort -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups disableslit dri eds emboss encode esd extraicons extramodules foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glibc-omitfp gpm gstreamer imlib ipv6 isdnlog ithreads java jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nomallocheck nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl pic png pppd python qt quicktime readline real reflection sdl session shout skins spell spl sse sse2 ssl stream symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userlocales vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_mouse input_devices_keyboard kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

  :Laughing:  kfiaciarka gentoo mam już chwilke więc eksperymentowałem troszke i jakies wnioski swoje wysnułem.

Edit by Poe

ort! 

----------

## 3lmo

dobra to jedną sprawę już rozwiązaliśmy ale dalej niewiem czy zostawić sobie -hashvals i zdynsort???Jak myślicie czy od stycznia(wtedy kombinowałem z nią i niewszystkie paczki ją "trawiły") w ebuildach będzie wprowadzone rozpoznawanie flagi takiej jak --enable-new_ldflags?Last edited by 3lmo on Wed May 31, 2006 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kfiaciarka

A zauważyłes jakiegoś kopa po tych -hashvals i -zdynsort? Albo róznice?

Widze że razem posty pisalismy:) pewnie jutro ci je ktoś sklei:d 

Jak ci nic nie psują, system nie faultuje i nie ma wycieków pamieci to zostaw:) Albo potestuj co ci dają :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> [..] ponoć -mfpmath=sse.387 [..] 

 

Nie

```
 

-mfpmath=sse.387

```

tylko

```

-mfpmath=sse,387

```

 :Smile: 

co do reszty tematu, kilku ciekawych rzeczy sie dowiedzialem. jak wroce ze szkoly, to potestuje pare nowych rzeczy

pozdrawiam

----------

## martin.k

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> co do reszty tematu, kilku ciekawych rzeczy sie dowiedzialem. jak wroce ze szkoly, to potestuje pare nowych rzeczy pozdrawiam

 

Od jakiegoś czasu mam apetyt na gcc-4.1  :Smile:  Chyba czas zepsuć moją blaszankę...

----------

## no4b

PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS="--strip-all --discard-all -R .comment -R .note"

Z tym to lepiej uważać, parę dni sobie system rozwaliłem totalnie przez PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS na tyle, że musiałem backup wgrywać.

--as-needed jest zabugowane jeszcze dość mocno, od następnej wersji binutils ma być lepiej. Choć używałem tego długo i większych problemów nie było (ciekawostka: niektórzy ludzie twierdzą, że dodanie --as-needed spowolniło start programów niektórych, w gruncie rzeczy z moich obserwacji wynika, że nie są to twierdzenia bezpodstawne).

Przy okazji polecam gcc 4.1, używam od momentu wyjścia 4.1.0, jedyny problem jaki z nim miałem to qemu.

Aktualnie mam:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -O3 -ffast-math -ftree-vectorize -fomit-frame-pointer -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--relax -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--strip-all"

```

Niektórzy ludzie powiedzą, że ryzykowne flagi, nie zgodzę się z tym. Po pierwsze wszystko działa szybko i stabilnie, po drugie przy tym co miałem wcześniej to i tak jest stonowane  :Wink:  (a wtedy też większych problemów nie było).

----------

## 3lmo

eh Poe czepiasz sie drobiazgów  :Wink:  i tak wiadomo o jaka flage chodzi (no mam nadzieje większość uzytkowników wie:p). Matrin.k - polecam a teraz na jakim gcc siedzisz???. No4b mi jakoś nigdy PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS nisprawiało kłopotów, a z as-needed mam cały system skompilowany i żadnych jakichs specjalnych problemów niebyło  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Aktualnie mam: 
> 
> Kod:	
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -pipe -O3 -ffast-math -ftree-vectorize -fomit-frame-pointer -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS" 
> ...

 

gdzieś coś widziałem że z --relax glibc może szwankować jeżeli nie masz z ta flaga problemów to może sie myle ale sprawdze to jeszcze  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja jak stawiam sobie system z gcc4.x to potem zawsze kompiluje na glibcu 2.4 jeszcze stabilne gcc 3.4.x na wszeliki wypadek, np qemu, wine:)

----------

## Raku

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Przy okazji polecam gcc 4.1, używam od momentu wyjścia 4.1.0, jedyny problem jaki z nim miałem to qemu.

 

mi się jeszcze psi nie chce przekompilować

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Ja jak stawiam sobie system z gcc4.x to potem zawsze kompiluje na glibcu 2.4 jeszcze stabilne gcc 3.4.x na wszeliki wypadek, np qemu, wine:)

 

wine akurat się ładnie kompiluje

----------

## Poe

 *martin.k wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   
> 
> co do reszty tematu, kilku ciekawych rzeczy sie dowiedzialem. jak wroce ze szkoly, to potestuje pare nowych rzeczy pozdrawiam 
> 
> Od jakiegoś czasu mam apetyt na gcc-4.1  Chyba czas zepsuć moją blaszankę...

 

no ja wlasnie zrobilem synca i -puD world i zauwazylem, ze chce mi do 4.1 zupdateować..... sam nie wiem...

----------

## martin.k

 *Poe wrote:*   

> no ja wlasnie zrobilem synca i -puD world i zauwazylem, ze chce mi do 4.1 zupdateować..... sam nie wiem...

 

Rozumiem Cię  :Smile: 

Sam mam wątpliwości, jak sobie pomyślę ile godzin mój athlon-xp 2400+ będzie mulił emerge -e world...

Poczekam, aż będę zmuszony do reinstalki systemu   :Wink: 

Z drugiej strony -fvisibility z KDE i Qt,  to brzmi kusząco  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

> no ja wlasnie zrobilem synca i -puD world i zauwazylem, ze chce mi do 4.1 zupdateować..... sam nie wiem...

 

jak to mawiał mój matematyk w liceum: "śmiało, naprzód, bez przytomności..."

----------

## Poe

 *martin.k wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   no ja wlasnie zrobilem synca i -puD world i zauwazylem, ze chce mi do 4.1 zupdateować..... sam nie wiem... 
> 
> Rozumiem Cię 
> 
> Sam mam wątpliwości, jak sobie pomyślę ile godzin mój athlon-xp 2400+ będzie mulił emerge -e world...
> ...

 

dlugo.. tez nie mam czasu ostatnio na zadne dluzsze mielenie... w wakacje tez nie bedzie kieyd, bo w kraju mnie nie bedzie... a po pwrocie bedzie pewnie tyle nowosci, zmian i nowinek ze wydajniej bedzie odmontowac /home i postawic system na nowo  :Razz: 

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poczekam, aż będę zmuszony do reinstalki systemu  
> 
> 

 

no wlasnie :}

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z drugiej strony -fvisibility z KDE i Qt,  to brzmi kusząco 

 

nie uzywam KDE... qt tylko dla psi, kadu i k3b......

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   no ja wlasnie zrobilem synca i -puD world i zauwazylem, ze chce mi do 4.1 zupdateować..... sam nie wiem... 
> 
> jak to mawiał mój matematyk w liceum: "śmiało, naprzód, bez przytomności..."

 

niecierpie matmy (musze wyjsc z 3 na koniec.. poki co średnia 2,4 :} ), ale w tym zdaniu jest sens i w sumie czesto sie stosuje do tego nieswiadomie

----------

## n0rbi666

Moje LDFLAGS :

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-Bdirect -Wl,-hashvals -Wl,-zdynsort"
```

do tego 

```
sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1

sys-devel/binutils-2.16.93
```

(binutils z overlaya)

Jednak nie przekompilowałem z tym całego systemu - na razie nie mam czasu, może w weekend zostawię na noc  :Smile: 

--as-needed już przerabiałem, i wywaliłem - więcej z tym problemu (zostawiasz kompilację na noc, a tutaj się wyłożyło na 2 pakiecie ...) niż pożytku (przyspieszenie jest praktycznie niezauważalne ...)

----------

## martin.k

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie uzywam KDE... qt tylko dla psi, kadu i k3b......
> 
> niecierpie matmy (musze wyjsc z 3 na koniec.. poki co średnia 2,4 :} )

 

A ja się przekonałem do KDE, choć GNOME gościło u mnie na biurku od początku przygody z linuksem. Ale pewnego razu... No powiedzmy sobie to poprawianie funkcjonalności kosztem okrawania programów z przydatnych funkcji mnie zdenerwowało, zresztą nie tylko mnie - Linusa też  :Smile:  Nie będę wszczynał tutaj flama więc już milknę.

A co do matmy, to fiu fiu fiu   :Shocked: 

Jakoś też nie miałem do niej szczęścia. No ale moje Ministerstwo Spraw Wewnętrznych i Administracji (czytaj: żona) jest po matmie stosowanej na poznańskim Adasiu, więc jeden matematyk w domu wystarczy.

A wracając do tematu przewodniego... Właśnie wymieniłem sobie binutilsy z -zdynsort, -hashvals i -Bdirect - łatki od SuSe. Teraz chyba zamknę oczka i puszczę glibca i całego toolchaina   :Cool:   :Shocked: 

----------

## martin.k

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Moje LDFLAGS :
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-Bdirect -Wl,-hashvals -Wl,-zdynsort"
> ```
> ...

 

Całkiem przyjemny zestaw gcc, binutils.

Z --as-needed miałem też takie doświadczenia  :Smile: 

----------

## SirYes

A mnie właśnie gcc-4.1.1 segfaultowało przy aktualizacji KDE do 3.5.3 - tu są dwa raporty z Bugzilli w tej sprawie:

Bug #135268

Bug #135275

Aktualnie wróciłem do gcc-4.1.0-r1 i aktualizacja poszła dalej bez problemów. Oby się powiodło!  :Wink: 

----------

## martin.k

 *SirYes wrote:*   

> A mnie właśnie gcc-4.1.1 segfaultowało przy aktualizacji KDE do 3.5.3 - tu są dwa raporty z Bugzilli w tej sprawie.

 

Uuuuuu! To sobie chyba dam siana z tym gcc, bo kde-3.5.3 bardziej mi potrzebne jest sprawne i działające  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *SirYes wrote:*   

> A mnie właśnie gcc-4.1.1 segfaultowało przy aktualizacji KDE do 3.5.3 - tu są dwa raporty z Bugzilli w tej sprawie:
> 
> Bug #135268
> 
> Bug #135275
> ...

 

hmmm - SOA #1

```
raczkow@pooh ~ $ eix kaddressbook

* kde-base/kaddressbook

     Available versions:  3.4.3 3.5.2-r1 3.5.3

     Installed:           3.5.3

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         The KDE Address Book
```

```
raczkow@pooh ~ $ eix libkcal

* kde-base/libkcal

     Available versions:  3.4.3 3.5.2-r1 3.5.3

     Installed:           3.5.3

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE kcal library for korganizer etc

```

```
raczkow@pooh ~ $ emerge --info |grep gcc

Portage 2.1_rc3-r5 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-ck11 i686)
```

----------

## no4b

Ja również nie potwierdzam. SOA#1.

----------

## SirYes

Hmm. No to mi przywracacie nadzieję.  :Smile: 

Czyli muszę poszperać. Podejrzewam w takim razie niedawną migrację z gcc-4.1.0 na gcc-4.1.1 BEZ aktualizacji całego toolchain (jak to zwykle dotąd robiłem). Może mały revdep-rebuild? (emerge -e system/world mi się nie uśmiecha...)

Dzięki, w każdym razie.

Edit:

Cóż, po poprawnej aktualizacji toolchain'a okazało się, że jednak gcc-4.1.1 działa i problem rozwiązał się sam. Tym bardziej dziękuję za motywację - skoro u Was zadziałało to i mnie musiało.  :Wink:  I jeszcze raz stary, dobry tcupdate.sh mnie nie zawiódł. Po prostu - myślałem, że będzie szybciej bez niego... Jak widać jednak nie bez przyczyny mądre głowy go wymyśliły. Polecam!

----------

